# Made A Trip To The Steel Yard



## Nogoingback (Jan 30, 2018)

Picked up some remnants for the stands I want to fab up for the arbor press and grinder.  Columns are 4 x 6 x .250 wall and the plate is all 
1/4" as well.  Probably overkill, but when I lean on the press I don't want it to move!


----------



## westerner (Jan 30, 2018)

Big truck brake drums are scrap in the eyes of the truck shop. They have no value to the shop. Gonna have to pay the new kid to haul em off to the scrap yard. If you offer to haul em for nothing, you will be met with a smile.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 30, 2018)

Yup, I got these drums for free.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

I hadn't ask my friend John for any drums, - next trip. He did give me a hub(?) last year.
I put it on the stand of my 8" grinder in an attempt to keep it from walking.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 31, 2018)

What looks nice and are really useful in the shop for bases are disc harrow blades:
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=disc+harrow+blades&qpvt=disc+harrow+blades&FORM=IGRE
Lots of sizes and configurations, inexpensive, sometimes free if used.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 31, 2018)

Fill those columns and brake drums with some Quickcrete... then they won't be walking anywhere!  You will probably have to hit the inside of the drums randomly with a stick welder to give the concrete something to grab on to.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 31, 2018)

That would do it, but at that point I don't think I could move them.  As it is, the brake drums weigh 115-120 lbs each and each stand
will be about 175 lb.  I think that will be enough.


----------

